# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Há quanto tempo tens o teu peixe mais antigo ?

## João Magano

Há quanto tempo tens o teu peixe mais antigo, ou qual foi o maximo de tempo que tiveste um peixe ?

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

boas 

o meu aquario tem entre 3 a quatro anos e tenho um deste o inicio 


alias foi o unico que resistui a uma mantança geral do aquario
botia diana acho que é assim que se chama e tem fotos aqui no forum

devido ao dado curioso que mudou de cor e neste proceso esteve um mes escondido no aquario pensando eu que estava morto

abraço

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Há quanto tempo tens o teu peixe mais antigo, ou qual foi o maximo de tempo que tiveste um peixe ?


Uma femea ocelaris 8 anos, espero que ainda esteja viva entreguei-a numa loja quando desmontei o aquário para passado 15 dias voltar ao vício que saudedes tenho deste exemplar magnifico.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

eu tenho um premna ha cerca de 5 anos no meu aqua, sendo o peixe mais terrivel que conheço e alguma vez tive.
abraço
oliveira

----------


## Jose Neves

A 15 dias :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

tenho uma salaria a quase 5 anos.

Tá grande que se farta.

----------


## António A Silva

Olá a todos,
tenho um palhaço com mais de 10 anos, seguramente, continua excelente ... a propósito alguém sabe quantos anos poderá ele ainda viver?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Um(a) Blue Tang, Paracanthurus hepatus, desde fevereiro de 1998.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Tenho um Clarki com 12 aninhos...está crescido.

----------


## Reges Fernando Lopes

> Um(a) Blue Tang, Paracanthurus hepatus, desde fevereiro de 1998.


Bom dia, estou remontando meu aquario e devido a dificuldade em encontrar corais aqui na cidade de Ribeirão Preto, gostaria de saber se vc tem mudas para venda?

Obrigado
reges.lopes@esmotos.com.br

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: Bom dia!

Tenho á mais de um ano :SbSourire2: 
1 Salária
1 Gobius
1 Ocelaris
1 Balão

Todos de óptima saúde :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tenho 7 peixes: 6 com mais de 5 anos e um com um ano e um mês mas este último nasceu por cá - um occelaris.

Faço ponto de honra em maximizar a qualidade de vida deles. Até hoje só tive duas mortes (se não considerar os milhares que se perdem nas desovas de palhaços). Ainda assim morreram ambos de manifesta velhice.

É uma pena o que se passa por aí.

Deve ser um rácio para aí de 1 para 100 o dos peixes que após a captura vivem mais 5 anos e se calhar estou a ser generoso.

----------

